# Question? Replacement parts for Werner ext ladder



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2009)

HI,

The mechanism that allows my extension ladder to drop down broke; of course just one. The roofer on site describe it as the "tooth of the spring locks." This is a first for me. Does anyone have suggestions? Already checked HD, Lowes and SW, no luck. I'm calling Werner customer support tomorrow, but was hoping someone here might have suggestions.

Will it get warm and stay that way soon!!!

Thanks in advance!

Tubs


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.wernerladder.com/about/faqs.php


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> HI,
> 
> The mechanism that allows my extension ladder to drop down broke; of course just one. The roofer on site describe it as the "tooth of the spring locks."
> 
> Tubs


??????

The black flipper ?







($11.00/pair)

Identify the part here:
http://www.wernerparts.com/Replacement_Parts/Aluminum_Extension_Ladder.html

and then call customer service at 888-523-3370

I have an 8 - 16 that hasn't had one flipper for about twenty years. And I have a 10 - 20 whose rope broke about the same time. 

Maybe next year


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2009)

*THANKS to JCM and daArch*

Thanks for your help!!:notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your help!!:notworthy:


BTW,

DEDHAM ??!?!?!? I grew up on Old Farm Rd.

well "grew up" is a stretch, I spent my youth there.


----------

